# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slapen

## Enna

Ik vroeg me plotseling eens af, ik slaap van nature al wat meer dan de meesten die ik ken. In sommige perioden is dat nog wat meer. Op het moment slaap ik gemiddeld zo`n 11/12 uur per nacht. Laatst had ik de wekker een keer niet gezet en sliep ik van 8 in de avond (was erg moe) tot 11 uur in de ochtend. Het schijnt niet goed te zijn maar voelde me wel heel goed na deze nacht. Mensen zeggen wel eens dat teveel slapen slecht voor je is, en ik geloof dat ook wel. Maar als ik het niet doe toelaat, en steeds de wekker zet zodat ik na een uur of 8/9 slapen wakker word, raak ik vrij snel flink oververmoeid. Bij mij gaat oververmoeidheid altijd samen met veel stress voelen, depri en stil zijn dus dat vind ik erg vervelend.

Wat denken mensen over slapen en de hoeveelheid uren enzo? Ik weet er eigenlijk weinig vanaf. (ben 24 jaar oud trouwens, leeftijd is belangrijk toch?)

----------


## Enna

Het is nog steeds zo, gemiddeld ongeveer 11 a 12 uur per nacht.
Ik zat net te denken dat ik ook al sinds eind oktober verkouden ben, het ligt voor nu vast voor een deel daaraan.

----------


## Nikky278

Als je aan 8/9u slaap per nacht niet genoeg hebt, is het misschien wel iets om dat een keer met je huisarts te bespreken. Op zich is het niet erg als je wat langer slaapt, maar als je dagelijks de helft van de uren (die een dag heeft) slaapt, lijkt me toch iets niet helemaal in de haak...

Xx

----------


## Enna

Hoi Nikky, bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik ben al wel eens langs de huisarts gegaan voor oververmoeidheid, maar daar vond hij toen niet echt iets op. Over de hoeveelheid uren slaap heb ik het toen niet gehad, het leek me toen logisch dat wanneer je oververmoeid bent, je meer uren slaapt.
Nu heb ik die oververmoeidheid niet meer 'standaard' omdat een andere arts één van de oorzaken daarvan gevonden heeft. Maar het lange slapen is er nog wel.
Vandaar.

----------


## Nikky278

Dat zou ik dan toch een keer bespreken met je huisarts. Het hoeft natuurlijk helemaal niks te zijn, maar jouw lichaam heeft duidelijk meer behoefte aan rust dan de gemiddelde mens. Misschien is het wel gewoon zo dat je een uitzondering op de regel bent, maar misschien is er ook meer aan de hand...

Xx

----------


## Enna

Hij denkt dat ik misschien nog last heb van een ziekte die ik rond m`n 16de gehad heb, een soort familie van Pfeiffer, Cytomegalie genaamd. Daar krijg ik binnenkort iets voor, om het te doorbreken geloof ik. 
Het is al lang geleden, 8 jaar, maar wie weet.
Ik had naast het veel slapen meer problemen, die ik hier niet omschreven heb. Waardoor we hierop gekomen zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Bij mij heeft Cytomegalie mijn CVS (Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom) veroorzaakt zeggen de artsen....

Sterkte iedereen!!!

----------


## Enna

Jeetje..
Ik hoop toch echt dat het dat niet is. Ik noem m`n problemen nooit 'chronisch vermoeid' omdat het in de medische wereld vaak het woord is voor 'we weten het niet'. Ik hoop zo erg dat de oorzaken oplosbaar zijn..

----------


## Agnes574

Dat hoop ik ook voor je...je niet teveel zorgen maken,wss is het oplosbaar!
Ik begrijp je echter wel....ik wil ook nog steeds een 'oplossing' vinden  :Wink: 
Is moeilijk je erbij neer te leggen bij zo'n diagnose!

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Enna,

Je zegt _"Hij denkt dat ik misschien nog last heb van een ziekte die ik rond m`n 16de gehad heb, een soort familie van Pfeiffer, Cytomegalie genaamd. Daar krijg ik binnenkort iets voor, om het te doorbreken geloof ik."_ Heeft dat medicijn geholpen? Is er een andere oorzaak en/of oplossing gevonden'?? Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

